# Panels Indoor or outdoor



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You bet you can mount them outdoors. That's common in much of the US for every panel.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

NEMA 3R panels are readily available.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

While WP panels are very available in some areas it may not be in your area. This means very high price to purchase.

Also, in many areas where these panels are installed the inspectors allow terminating of the conductors thru a nipple in the back of the panel. You may want to make sure you have a good method to do this or see if the inspector will allow it because it is not to code.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

We rarely mount panels indoors 'round here. HO must request and provide approved location.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I always give them the option. I prefer indoor, but I have no problem putting a panel outdoors.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's funny how market conditions influence the cost of things. IIRC 220/221 said he buys the 40 circuit meter/main all-in-one combos for $150 or something like that. I don't think I can get a plain 3R 40 circuit panel with main breaker for less than $250.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I always give them the option. I prefer indoor, but I have no problem putting a panel outdoors.


I prefer indoor also. Most people that I work for always put 'em outside no questions asked.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The only outdoor panels we install here in New England are for temporary power. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The only outdoor panels we install here in New England are for temporary power. :laughing:


I would be pissed if I had to walk in 10 feet of snow to get to a panel .:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I would be pissed if I had to walk in 10 feet of snow to get to a panel .:laughing:


On a related note, I carry a snow shovel all winter long. Roof work, outdoor units, getting truck unstuck, etc.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> On a related note, I carry a snow shovel all winter long. Roof work, outdoor units, getting truck unstuck, etc.


I thought about that after I posted that comment. The local news is running a what happens when it stays below freezing for 4 days segment. They are explaining the concept of standing water becoming a solid.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Indoor/outdoor panel*

I would just do the job safely and not worry too much about doing it cheaply. He has already saved enough money by having only a ten foot kitchen, anyway.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's funny how market conditions influence the cost of things. IIRC 220/221 said he buys the 40 circuit meter/main all-in-one combos for $150 or something like that. I don't think I can get a plain 3R 40 circuit panel with main breaker for less than $250.


I can get a 40 space indoor Main Breaker panel with 2x30's, 5x20's for about $130 around here in ohio


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> I can get a 40 space indoor Main Breaker panel with 2x30's, 5x20's for about $130 around here in ohio


I was talking about a 3R panel though.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*..*

oh...add $4 . Just put some scotchcote on the top and holes


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> oh...add $4 . Just put some scotchcote on the top and holes


:lol:

I figured some plastic sheeting and duct tape would work, but your idea is better. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> oh...add $4 . Just put some scotchcote on the top and holes


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

You might suggest to the owner an indoor location that is on a wall that can be covered with art. Just hide it. While putting a panel outside is pretty normal here as well, I doubt it's a good idea in the frozen north.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> While WP panels are very available in some areas it may not be in your area.


I would be very surprised if 3R panels are not available if you just ask for one even if they are rarely used in your area.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> On a related note, I carry a snow shovel all winter long. Roof work, outdoor units, getting truck unstuck, etc.


I have brought my snow blower to work with me when I had a lot of work to do outside.

10 minutes clearing snow saves a day of walking through it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I would be very surprised if 3R panels are not available if you just ask for one even if they are rarely used in your area.


I would also but the specific one that you want or need may not be available. Around here they stock many size 3R panels. I can get a straight 40 cir. 200 amp or a 32-40 or even a 20-40 panel. I also can get 16 cir 125 amp panels etc.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

If the owner is going to store pool chemicals in either of these buildings I would put the panels on the outside.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I just put in my first outdoor panel, in 12 yrs of doing resi work, 3 months ago. Outdoor panels are just not used much here in my area of MO.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Every area's different but I've always seen at least some smaller 3R panels at the box stores for not much money.


----------

